# A few ferret questions



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've always wanted a ferret (or two), but keeping one in my flat isn't really an option so I was wondering if I could keep one in my garage? It's completely draft free, and in shade constantly so it doesn't ever get overly warm in the summer.

The problem is, there's no windows to allow natural light in and there's no way I can put one in either. Would this be an issue? I have electricity in there so I could use artificial lighting on a timer if needed but I'm not sure if they'd be happy with that. Would full spectrum lighting be required? As you can see, I'm fairy clueless on the subject and google wasn't much help. I'm working near the garage regularly, so when I'm outside the garage door will be opened up but obviously I can't guarentee it'll be every day.

I've got my heart set on it, but obviously I don't want to compromise an animals health, if it's a 'no go' then I'll have to keep dreaming.

Any input is appreciated: victory:

EDIT:

The size of the hutch/run I have made plans for is 8ft wide, 7ft high and 3ft deep. Is that big enough?


----------



## RETIC80 (Oct 30, 2008)

Hi mate, I have kept ferrets for years, use them for working, so I'll try and answer your questions!
Is there any way you can put the cage outside? They are pretty hardy animals, as long as they have a warm draught free area they can sleep in, they are happy.
All mine are kept in 5ftx4x2 cages, so yours would be plenty big enough.
If you have no choice, then I suppose a light on for 12hrs or so, then a period of darkness as to mimick a 24hr cycle would probably be ok, though if you can, try and keep them outside.

They are great animals, I have enjoyed them for many years, if theres anything else you want to know, drop me a pm, cheers.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

I would If I could mate. In an ideal world I'd use the garage as the hutch and have an outdoor run attached, but I don't have a garden of my own, so it's not possible 

Cheers for the reply, no doubt i'll be in touch soon via PM:thumb:


----------



## shamostu (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi like retic80 ive kept ferrets for years for working and as pets and would say it wouldn't be a good idea to keep them in a garage with out natural light is there no way that you could put something in the roof to let light in even a piece of plastic roof sheet would be ok as its light that brings them in to season so if you ever wanted to breed them you will have trouble and lights on for twelve hr days would have them in season all the time.


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Every animal that doesn't live in a cave all its life need UV in some form or another especially mammals, So no i think it would be cruel not to let them have the sun on them.
how come indoors are not a option, they don't smell like people think once neutered,they can bathed regularly and they can be litter train and they really beneifit from socialising like puppies from the tele, human traffic and scents of the home.
I don't agree on keeping any animal outside to be honest from dogs to ferrets to rabbitts.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

I don't have any intentions to breed them, they would be strictly pets only and I'll be getting them from a rescue centre local to me so they'll already be neutered. 

It's just the UV that's bothering me. I guessed they'll need some form of UV and I have no problem giving them a natural light cycle if that's what they'll need I just have no idea how much and what intensity of UV would be required.

I'd love to have them indoors, but I simply don't have the room. Like I said, they wouldn't be locked up in the garage 24/7 but I can't guarentee that I'd be able to have them outside for short periods every day.


----------



## goldbelly (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't know whether this could be an option, a friend of mine rents a corner of the local farmers yard in return for some ferreting in the winter. Sweet deal if you ask me :2thumb:


----------



## slinkyfert (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi,

Just thought I'd add in my opinion. I currently live in a small flat in central London with a pet ferret, they honestly don't need a lot of space - especially if you're willing to walk them!
It comes down to if you're looking to have them free ranged or in a cage, but they're very social creatures and the light cycles are extremely important to them - it brings them into moult, and lack of natural light can lead to health problems.


----------



## EmmaLock (Nov 10, 2010)

Jumping in late on this thread, but as the above poster said, provided they have a good run around when you're at home and you're willing to walk them a few times a week when it isn't too bright, I think they could do just fine!
There are plenty of ways to make sure they don't get bored and that they get their excersize - here are some ideas which you may like from what we do:

Play chase, up and down the hallway with the ferrets.
Wrestle with them. 
Walk them on their harness a few times a week in the local park.
Encourage them to play in long tubes.
Hide different things in their rice digging box. 
Give them a paddle in the bath - my ferret loves this, but yours might not enjoy so tread with caution!
Buy a tunnel, like the Marshalls Ferret tunnel, or make your own from a DIY shop.
Excite them with new smells - lemon juice on an old sock etc etc..

Hope you enjoy your ferret!


----------



## samnsteve (Aug 20, 2013)

Theyre awesome pets for if you dont have much space:2thumb: I lived in a room in a student house and mine were in my room. They slept in a big indoor rabbit cage and had free roam of my room  And as has already been said, you can take them for walks! Theyre the best pets ever and after seeing Rogues I really want some more :lol2:


----------



## Littlelady (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi. I'm very experienced with ferret care and I strongly advice you against keeping them in a garage without any natural light. Exposing ferrets to artificial light greatly increases the risk of adrenal disease. Not only that, it's cruel. Second of all, ferrets are a lot happier kept in groups. I've never seen a happy ferret living on its own, they are miserable and need company. 

Please do your research, keeping ferrets in rabbit hutches is one of my pet hates!! They need more room than people think! I have 6 ferrets living in a huge shed filled with tubes, tunnels, hammocks and dig boxes etc. a rabbit hutch is not sufficient! 


Another thing to consider, ferrets have very sensitive upper respiratory tracts, they should not be kept on sawdust or hay, which sadly, many people in the UK don't realise.


Insulinoma is something you need to research and be aware of, the best thing you can do for your ferrets is put them on a BALANCED BARF diet using the whole prey model to reduce the risk of insulinoma occurring. As mentioned above, adrenal disease is also something you need to research and be aware of. 


Ferrets are also very sensitive to heat and have no way of cooling themselves down, they must not be left outside in the sun all day..... They very quickly develop sun stroke. 


Please do your research, ferrets are very specialist pets and are more complex than people realise.


You will need to find a specialist exotics vet, not many normal vets will have much experience with ferrets.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys, sorry for the late reply. You'll be pleased to know that I have managed to fit a small window to the garage, so work on the cage has commenced! :no1:


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Small window, big enough to light up their entire cage throughout the day? excluding their hide.
Looks good though, plenty of tubes and shelves they will use it all.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, it's bright enough in there for me to see what I'm doing, but at the same time it's not exactly Blackpool illuminations lol.

I figure at the very least it'll give them a natural light cycle, and certain amounts of UVA and UVB. Deabteable whether or not that'll be enough on it's own, but I figure having them outside/in the house when I can, should be plenty.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

You dont get uv through glass.
Or uvb.
But theres plenty substitutes.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

It's steel mesh, but you raise a good point. Ferrets kept inside a home wouldn't recieve any more UV than one kept in a garage. Maybe the window was a waste of time after all lol.


----------



## Mollie100 (Dec 17, 2013)

I think a window is always good - I wouldn't like to live in the dark 24/7 and I don't think it's natural for animals to either lol. 

I would suggest whitewashing the walls for more light - we have our rabbits in a brick built shed outside and though it has a good sized window the dark brickwork always made it feel dark in there. So before we put the rabbits in we whitewashed the walls whilst we were cleaning the shed up and it's made a huge difference to the light levels in there. Bear in mind that at this time of year light levels are almost at their peak but come autumn / winter it will be a very different story.


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yeah, good shout mate. I'll do just that: victory:


----------



## WolfySam (Jun 19, 2013)

looks great to me and you could leash train them so that way you can take them for walks around your area so they get the UV thats what im going to be doing with my girls but while they settle they have roam of the house and a run outside to amazing animals and i plan on getting more well in fact have plans for 2 hobs (my girls are sprites so no babies from them) :flrt:


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

You could replace the window (glass part) with heavy duty mesh/wire and cover it over (curtain) when the weather is too cold for them.


----------

